# Finger Monkeys????



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

can we keep theses as pets if so dose any one now any info on these and where to get them?

heres a vid on them
YouTube - Finger Monkeys :flrt:

here somthing else i found http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art65301.asp


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

pretty sure there marmosets, which can be kept domesticated


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

there pygmy marmosets yes you can keep them as pets but i sugest you research them alot befor you think about even looking into getting one


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

courseithurts said:


> there pygmy marmosets yes you can keep them as pets but i suggest you research them alot before you think about even looking into getting one


definately agree !


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

MaMExotics said:


> can we keep theses as pets if so dose any one now any info on these and where to get them?
> 
> heres a vid on them
> YouTube - Finger Monkeys :flrt:
> ...


Finger monkeys are puppets..

Thats just the name of the video..

Sometimes pics of baby marmassets are taken are refered to as finger monkeys..

The vid shows a baby common..

Cant help but think you knew this and this is a wind up:lol2:


----------



## exoticpetsbellaonline (Apr 10, 2011)

*Pygmy Marmosets - Pet Pygmy Marmosets*

I wrote the original article on the so called finger monkey or Pygmy Marmosets - Pet Pygmy Marmosets. I did write a new article on the facts of a Pygmy Marmoset. The monkeys you see on fingers are either puppets or infants. I hope this article clarifies things a bit 
Diana
Exotic Pets BellaOnline
Exotic Pets Help and Information

Pygmy Marmosets - Pet Pygmy Marmosets
Pygmy Marmosets - Pet Pygmy Marmosets - Exotic Pets


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

exoticpetsbellaonline said:


> I wrote the original article on the so called finger monkey or Pygmy Marmosets - Pet Pygmy Marmosets. I did write a new article on the facts of a Pygmy Marmoset. The monkeys you see on fingers are either puppets or infants. I hope this article clarifies things a bit
> Diana
> Exotic Pets BellaOnline
> Exotic Pets Help and Information
> ...


Quite a good read..: victory:


----------



## exoticpetsbellaonline (Apr 10, 2011)

*Appreciated*

Thank you and hope you enjoyed it.

Diana
Exotic Pets Help and Information


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

exoticpetsbellaonline said:


> Thank you and hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> Diana
> Exotic Pets Help and Information


Perhaps you may be able to have an imput into the other pygmy marmoset post.
Found this too be quite amazing as case studies have shown they are the only ones that do this....


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> can we keep theses as pets if so dose any one now any info on these and where to get them?
> 
> heres a vid on them
> YouTube - Finger Monkeys :flrt:
> ...





courseithurts said:


> there pygmy marmosets yes you can keep them as pets but i sugest you research them alot befor you think about even looking into getting *one*


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

threadromancy? :whistling2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No Andy, a spammer was on here and I binned it before criss`s comments. :whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

colinm said:


> No Andy, a spammer was on here and I binned it before criss`s comments. :whistling2:


Aha!

A lot of them about at the moment. We're on it with the technical team - obviously need a patch in the system somewhere.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> [URL=http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m536/mrcriss/null_zps61c5cd15.png]image[/URL]


interesting articles in this thread and after reading some I reckon even some of the "expert keepers" of these learnt a thing or two


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> interesting articles in this thread and after reading some I reckon even some of the "expert keepers" of these learnt a thing or two


Really. without knowing the information in this article you shouldnt have pygmys.
And this info is readily availiable for all.
And theres no such thing as an expert keeper.
Learning all the time.


----------

